# WANTED - Fork Alignment Gauge / Tool / Fixture



## dougfisk (Dec 21, 2012)

I have more than my share of bent forks and I ride a lot.  I could really use a fork alignment setup as formerly offerred by Park.  I think the ID # are Park FCG-1, Park FT-4, and VAR 478.  Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 21, 2012)

Do forks really bend that much? I guess they didn't have Chromoly back in the day, but that kinda sucks! I do remember my HI-TEN Peugot mtb that I learned to bunny-hop on always had a long trail fork because of it. I straightened it back up by ramming it repeatedly into a parking block. Oh to be twelve again!


----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2012)

*many an old hand in a bike shop*

rams the bike into a wall... with finess of course...
I have an old rig that is like a tire jack


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 21, 2012)

bike said:


> rams the bike into a wall... with finess of course...




Make sure your tire is inflated...actually over inflated...but that's the way us old school guys do it!


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 13, 2013)

Walker said:
			
		

> Here's a bump for ya.  Pretty sure this is the tool you are looking for.  Sorry though, cant part with mine but I'll keep my eyes open




YES! - that is one of them.  I think they have been sold under ID# Park FCG-1, Park FT-4, and VAR 478.  I have about 20 bent forks and I need this!!


----------



## John (Apr 14, 2013)

You can do it like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q7LmVSgIPk

Or I am making a few and can trade for parts.
John


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 14, 2013)

John said:


> You can do it like this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q7LmVSgIPk
> 
> Or I am making a few and can trade for parts.
> John




I had a set of cranks that were out of sync so i ran over them with my truck and straightened them right out!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Park Tool*

This style is still available, but it is not as good as the one you are looing for. Not my listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Park-Tool-F...254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c31644d46


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 14, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> This style is still available, but it is not as good as the one you are looing for. Not my listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Park-Tool-F...254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c31644d46




That tools used to bend the fork once its in the alignment tool.

I may have an extra park FT-4, ill take a look.


----------

